# Generar ruido en fm



## tuxuy (Ene 21, 2008)

Hola a todos,  como estan?
Quisiera hacerles una consulta, llevo un buen rato buscando por internet y no logro dar con la tecla, estoy buscando un circuito para generar "ruido blanco" en la radio (FM específicamente).
La idea es hacer algo sencillo y pequeño, solo necesito que tenga un alcance de un par de metros.
Alguien tiene idea de como llevar a cabo ésto ?

Muchas gracias de antemano !

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2008)

Nesecitas un transmisor de Fm + Generador de "White noise"

El transmisor puede ser el que está como destacado, y el generador, puedes bajar un programa en la computadora.

Saludos


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 21, 2008)

Si, podría ser, aunque me gustaría algo mas sencillo, algo que con la sola "presencia" induzca de algún modo o interfiera con la señal captada por la radio.
En resumidas cuentas y hablando en criollo lo que quiero es "tapar" una radio (cualquiera entre los 88-108 Mhz) con algún dispositivo pequeño y fácil de esconder, con el único propósito de gastarle una broma a un amigo 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2008)

tuxuy dijo:
			
		

> Si, podría ser, aunque me gustaría algo mas sencillo, algo que con la sola "presencia" induzca de algún modo o interfiera con la señal captada por la radio.
> En resumidas cuentas y hablando en criollo lo que quiero es "tapar" una radio (cualquiera entre los 88-108 Mhz) con algún dispositivo pequeño y fácil de esconder, con el único propósito de gastarle una broma a un amigo
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> ...




¿Tienes algo de experiencia en RF?


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 21, 2008)

No


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2008)

Mi mejor consejo es que armes éste transmisor https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3674.html, está probado por muchos usuarios el cual me incluyo y funciona.

Saludos


----------



## tuxuy (Ene 21, 2008)

Buenisimo, muchas gracias !
Ahora, que puedo hacer en lugar de ponerle el mic ? pues como te mencionaba antes, es solo para hacer una broma por lo cual no quiero que escuche nada, simplemente ruido o aunque sea mudo tambien sirve, tendría que ponerle alguna resistencia en su lugar o simplemente suprimo el mic. ?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 21, 2008)

Supongo que tendrás claras las normativas vigentes con respecto al uso del espectro radiofónico. Mirá que este tipo de cosas te pueden traer serios inconvenientes si te excedés de ciertos límites. 
Es solo un consejo de alguien que se movió mucho tiempo en este rubro y sabe que este tipo de cosas es mejor tenerlas claras antes de comenzar.


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2008)

tuxuy dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo, muchas gracias !
> Ahora, que puedo hacer en lugar de ponerle el mic ? pues como te mencionaba antes, es solo para hacer una broma por lo cual no quiero que escuche nada, simplemente ruido o aunque sea mudo tambien sirve, tendría que ponerle alguna resistencia en su lugar o simplemente suprimo el mic. ?
> 
> Saludos y gracias nuevamente



Si no quieres que se emita ningun ruido, simplemente suprimes el micrófono, si quieres que tenga algún tono molesto, puedes armar un 555 en configuración astable.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 12, 2008)

Hacer que un transmisor de fm emita ruidos es lo más simple de hacer jeje generalmente se lucha contra eso...

Respecto a lo que se busca, yo simplemente armé un pequeño transmisor de fm (ni antena tiene) y lo puse cerca del receptor para tapar una radio. Lo uso en el trabajo para que mis compañeros no logren sintonizar una radio que me irrita soberanamente las... bueno, la cosa es que lo unico que se oyen en 9x.3 es silencio...

Asi que ahora las 9 horas que paso en el taller, las paso con otras alternativas en programación radial.

Mis compañeros todavía no lograron deducir que ese pequeño dispositivo que parece el cargador de un taladro es lo que les impide escuchar su radio preferida... en tanto experimentan con cables, alambres, etc... y no logran escuchar su radio jeje


----------



## Peter Alas (Abr 20, 2012)

DJ_Glenn Jajajajajajajaja que buenisima idea... 

Pues bueno yo voy hacer el trasmisor que arriba citaron, lo estamos haciendo con fines didácticos con un catedrático de la universidad que de hecho es director del área de telecomunicaciones de la super intendencia de mi país asi que no todo esta vigilado por él jaja no podemos excedernos de límites que infrinjan alguna norma o ley...:contrato: Asi que para el que quiere jugar la broma recuerda estar al tanto de las regulaciones, porque aunque sea una broma si no la manejas bien te puede salir caro.

Si logras hacerlo, te recomiendo consigas algun instrumento (Osciloscopio y analizador de espectro) para que puedas ver también la parte científica y mires lo maravilloso de ver gráficamente estas señales de RF. Aunque los instrumentos no son fáciles de poseer ni baratos, a menos que te dediques a las telecomunicaciones o seas radioaficionado, etc... pero si te rebuscas lo consigues. Te lo recomiendo porque es algo magnifico  

Saludos,


----------



## homebrew (Abr 20, 2012)

Otra opcion es alimentar el vco donde estan los varicaps e inyectarle una onda diente de sierra desde un NE555 asi tendras un Barredor o Sweeper de rf, ten en cuenta que tienes que tener 4 veces mas potencia que la emisora a tapar. 
Ojo hay regulaciones y leyes + penas por esto pero como prueba didactica que no te salva del castigo de la ley igual es practica, busca en google "Fm Jammer" 



Saludos Homebrew


----------

